# Old (Sailor) = Insane



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Proof...? You need proof?

Exhibit A:



This place has gone berserk!

:mn :mn :mn :mn :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Oh yeah... that is certifiable.

The technical term is - NUTS!!!

"Dog's and cats living together - MASS HYSTERIA!" * :r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

*WOW! *Nicely done!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

That kicks A$$.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> That kicks A$$.


And it came in on the same day as yours... utterly insane, man.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like the FOG can pack a wallop!!

All BS aside great hit Dave. :tu

Al


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I told yall Dave hits hard!!!!! :chk


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

ummm excuse me while i pick up my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! What a hit!!

Is that a camacho tripple maduro?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> WOW! What a hit!!
> 
> Is that a camacho tripple maduro?


Yeah :r

I thought of you as soon as I saw it!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

HFS!!!!!! That is incredible! WOW!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Time for another cooler!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW! Makes me want to smoke!

Nice drop!:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Another awesome hit by the OLD Sailor!!! Enjoy the spoils DBall. :tu :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

_Very Nice!_ He got you good... :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

aghhhhh

I have been waiting for this bomb to hit... then you said it hit but no pics... now all I see is a busted link!!

I get it... I have been hit my Old Sailor... you had to remove the link becuase you were afraid of law suits... someone had a heart attack because of this bomb... I understand!!

*FIX YOUR PIC PLEASE*
:chk​


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

str8edg said:


> aghhhhh
> 
> I have been waiting for this bomb to hit... then you said it hit but no pics... now all I see is a busted link!!
> 
> ...


Perhaps the internet in the North Pole is broken, cuz you're the only one that can't see it. Go ask Santa what's wrong.

:tg


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:chk:r:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy crap!! Dave is a madman :gn


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

KABLAM! Nice hit! :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall got his head handed to him on a platter (twice!)

Well done!:tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice hit Dave, you must be taking lessons from Ron. Enjoy the goods Dan, you deserve them.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Fo shizzle! that is a darn fine hit.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Man! What a HIT! I heard that Graycliff Gran Cru is Awesome! Yep! He's NUTS! You got some pleasure headed your way, D.:ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

DBall said:


> Perhaps the internet in the North Pole is broken, cuz you're the only one that can't see it. Go ask Santa what's wrong.
> 
> :tg


Oh ya... Santa said he was none to impressed with you licking your tongue out... you gonna get nothing for Christmas!!!

Not like you need it.... Dave hit hard!! Is that a Short Story I see... yum

Thanks for fixing your pics!! :tg 
:bn​


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to be, Old Timer. :tu
I have to go back and look at the picture again...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Blammo! The old guy is off his rocker! :tu:ss:chk


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! Just pooped a little! Old Sailor is insane!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

is that a boli PC and trini Reyes??:dr:dr:dr

Nice hit


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Whoa...Just Whoa


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Old Sailor = Insane....

Yup, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The trouble with Dave putting on such a great hit is he'll never remember he did it!


Al :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> The trouble with Dave putting on such a great hit is he'll never remember he did it!
> 
> Al :ss


What hit????:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> What hit????:r:r


You are the best! :r:r:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Insane = Yum!!!

Nice hit!!!:tu


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

DBall said:


> Proof...? You need proof?


No, not really.

He is a sailor.
He serves and protects the public. 
He works in nasty, freezing cold.
He's may even be a bo'sun. (Sorry to use such language.) 

So, no, I don't need proof.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Syekick said:


> No, not really.
> 
> *He is a sailor.*
> *He serves and protects the public. *
> ...




*Anyone crazy enough to do all that must be INSANE!!!:chk:chk*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

That is all the proof I need!! Dave is insane!

Dan, enjoy the fruits of mental illness. :tu


----------

